# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  calcolo irap

## tiziana65

vorrei sapere se le "rivalsa spese sui dipendenti" (ricavi) e le "indennità di trasferta" (costi) sono da considerare per il calcolo dell'IRAP.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

La voce di ricavo può essere esclusa da Irap solo se il costo a cui fa riferimento è indeducibile dall'Irap stessa.
Per le indennità di trasferta, direi invece che non sono deducibili ai fini Irap in quanto rientrano nella voce B9e del conto economico cee, a cui occorre fare riferimento in questi casi. 
ciao

----------


## ivanajol

quesiti su ici: 
societa' di persone = ha un capannone in proprieta' ed un altro capannone in leasing = paga l'ICI su tutti e due e fin qui tutto ok, la domanda è: queste ici sono detraibili dalle'IRAP? 
l'Ici su fabbricato che è posseduto dalla ditta (individ.o meno)  è sempre detraibile dall'Irap? Normalmente io la mandavo nelle imposte non deducibili... 
Grazie  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'ICI è deducibile dall'irap.
Non è invece deducibile dall'Irpef o dall'Ires. 
ciao   

> quesiti su ici: 
> societa' di persone = ha un capannone in proprieta' ed un altro capannone in leasing = paga l'ICI su tutti e due e fin qui tutto ok, la domanda è: queste ici sono detraibili dalle'IRAP? 
> l'Ici su fabbricato che è posseduto dalla ditta (individ.o meno)  è sempre detraibile dall'Irap? Normalmente io la mandavo nelle imposte non deducibili... 
> Grazie

----------


## ivanajol

oh oh...grazie mille....provvederò   :Smile:

----------


## mariatucci

> L'ICI è deducibile dall'irap.
> Non è invece deducibile dall'Irpef o dall'Ires. 
> ciao

  un dubbio :Confused:  
naturalmente considero deducibile ai fini irap solo l'ici effettivamente pagata e non anke qll nn pagata ma solo accantonata per competenza in bilancio???? 
Grazie. :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Bella domanda !! 
Io mi sento di dire che l'Ici &#232; deducibile a prescindere dall'avvenuto pagamento. 
A meno che l'articolo 11 comma 1 lett. a) non si voglia interpretare come valenza del criterio di cassa ...... 
saluti   

> un dubbio 
> naturalmente considero deducibile ai fini irap solo l'ici effettivamente pagata e non anke qll nn pagata ma solo accantonata per competenza in bilancio???? 
> Grazie.

----------


## Speedy

> Bella domanda !!
> Io mi sento di dire che l'Ici è deducibile a prescindere dall'avvenuto pagamento.
> A meno che l'articolo 11 comma 1 lett. a) non si voglia interpretare come valenza del criterio di cassa ......
> saluti

  In effetti l'uso del criterio di cassa o del criterio di competenza per l'ici deducibile ai fini irap non ha mai trovato una risposta certa.
Da una parte, l'art. 5 del dlgs 446/97 afferma che, per determinare la produzione netta, bisogna tenere conto delle voci indicate all'art. 2425 CC, quindi criterio di competenza.
Dall'altra parte, l'art. 11 dello stesso 446/97 afferma che i componenti posiviti e negativi si assumono in conformità alle norme del TUIR, il cui art. 99 c.1 dice che le altre imposte sono deducibili nell'esercizio in cui avviene il pagamento, quindi criterio di cassa.
Pertanto, applico l'art. 5 oppure l'art. 11  del 446/97 ?
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

Salve, ho un quesito riguardante le deduzioni Irap: l'anno scorso erano in vigore sia le deduzioni per chi non superava la soglia dei 189.999.91 e la deduzione per lavoro dipendente per chi non superava i 400.OOO Euro.
Quest'anno sinceramente non riesco più a capire come mettere in pratica il calcolo relativo alle deduzioni per lavoro dipendente. A prescindere che quelle per i 189.999 non spettano, c'è un calcolo da sviluppare per verificare quale deduzione sia la più conveniente ma sinceramente non ho capito come funziona.
Mi sembra di capire così: fino a gennaio 2007 non spettano, da febbraio a fine giugno 2007 spettano al 50% e da luglio 2007 x l'intero ammontare.
Cosa c'entrano allora con la dichairazione del 2006?
Scusatemi tanto ma sono andata quasi completamente in tilt..... 
Qualcuno mi può aiutare??
Grazie infinite!! :Smile:

----------


## nic

Le deduzioni per scaglioni dal reddito x art. 11, c.4 dlgs. 446/97 spettano ancora, così come la deduzione per dipendenti, ma mi sembra di aver capito che quest' ultima, insieme alle deduzioni per incrementi occupazionali e quelle forfettarie per apprendisti, disabili etc sono *alternative* alle nuove deduzioni per importi forfettari del 50% e del 100% (rispettivamente da febbraio 2007 e Luglio 2007 ) introdotte dal periodo di imposta 2007. 
Secondo me con la dichiarazione di quest'anno cosa c'entrano? Forse per il calcolo dell'acconto IRAP. Spero di averti dato una mano. Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> Le deduzioni per scaglioni dal reddito x art. 11, c.4 dlgs. 446/97 spettano ancora, così come la deduzione per dipendenti, ma mi sembra di aver capito che quest' ultima, insieme alle deduzioni per incrementi occupazionali e quelle forfettarie per apprendisti, disabili etc sono *alternative* alle nuove deduzioni per importi forfettari del 50% e del 100% (rispettivamente da febbraio 2007 e Luglio 2007 ) introdotte dal periodo di imposta 2007. 
> Secondo me con la dichiarazione di quest'anno cosa c'entrano? Forse per il calcolo dell'acconto IRAP. Spero di averti dato una mano. Ciao

  Grazie.... qualche idea è più chiara ora....(non offenderti però, nn molto... :Stick Out Tongue:  ma non certo per colpa tua....)è veramente assurdo però che vengano infilati dati che serviranno alla dichiarazione 2008. Non c'è ancora abbastanza confusione? Non si potevano tenere separati con un calcoletto a parte gli acconti del 2007??? :Mad:  
Bah, per stasera basta così..ancora grazie :Smile:

----------


## mariatucci

> In effetti l'uso del criterio di cassa o del criterio di competenza per l'ici deducibile ai fini irap non ha mai trovato una risposta certa.
> Da una parte, l'art. 5 del dlgs 446/97 afferma che, per determinare la produzione netta, bisogna tenere conto delle voci indicate all'art. 2425 CC, quindi criterio di competenza.
> Dall'altra parte, l'art. 11 dello stesso 446/97 afferma che i componenti posiviti e negativi si assumono in conformità alle norme del TUIR, il cui art. 99 c.1 dice che le altre imposte sono deducibili nell'esercizio in cui avviene il pagamento, quindi criterio di cassa.
> Pertanto, applico l'art. 5 oppure l'art. 11  del 446/97 ?
> Ciao

  L'art.99 del tuir, richiamato dall'art.11 dlgs 446/97, è molto chiaro nella parte in cui stabilisce che "...Le altre imposte sono deducibili nell'esercizio in cui avviene il pagamento", pertanto io sarei propensa ad applicare l'art.11, rinviando - prudenzialmente -  la deducibilità dell'ici ai fini irap al successivo momento dell'effettivo pagamento. Di fatti si tratterebbe solo di un rinvio, o sbaglio???  Saluti, Maria

----------


## nic

Mi immagino che non ti sia chiarita molto le idee..... io oggi dei problemini con la normativa antiriciclaggio da non dire.... con le sanzioni che ci sono.... vogliono farci impazzire! Un saluto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Effettivamente l'interpretazione più verosimile è la sua; quindi, deduzione nell'anno di pagamento. 
PS: se si tratta di imposta non pagata, allora occorre aggiungere l'accantonamento per la maggiore imposta e gli interessi, anche questi deducibili come l'Ici, no ?   

> L'art.99 del tuir, richiamato dall'art.11 dlgs 446/97, è molto chiaro nella parte in cui stabilisce che "...Le altre imposte sono deducibili nell'esercizio in cui avviene il pagamento", pertanto io sarei propensa ad applicare l'art.11, rinviando - prudenzialmente -  la deducibilità dell'ici ai fini irap al successivo momento dell'effettivo pagamento. Di fatti si tratterebbe solo di un rinvio, o sbaglio???  Saluti, Maria

----------


## mariatucci

> Effettivamente l'interpretazione più verosimile è la sua; quindi, deduzione nell'anno di pagamento. 
> PS: se si tratta di imposta non pagata, allora occorre aggiungere l'accantonamento per la maggiore imposta e gli interessi, anche questi deducibili come l'Ici, no ?

  ...gli interessi sicuramente, ma sulle sanzioni nutro qualche riserva...seguirei la regola generale della inducibili delle sanzioni tributarie....sempre in nome della sacra "prudenza" :Embarrassment:  . 
Forse eccesso di prudenza!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, stavolta è proprio eccesso di prudenza. 
L'articolo 99 comma 2 prevede infatti la deducibilità degli accantonamenti per imposte ancora non definitivamente accertate, e poichè l'Ici è deducibile ai fini Irap, anche l'accantonamento relativo lo è. 
buon lavoro   

> ...gli interessi sicuramente, ma sulle sanzioni nutro qualche riserva...seguirei la regola generale della inducibili delle sanzioni tributarie....sempre in nome della sacra "prudenza" . 
> Forse eccesso di prudenza!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariatucci

vero... :Big Grin:  
buona giornata e buon lavoro

----------

